# First Card Cut



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas i managed my first card cut to day and got it on the 5th shot i was standing 18 feet away it did not cut all the way but it did hit can i ask what ammo size would be best for this trick i was useing 3/8 steel many thanks phil.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats Phil. 7/16 " is good. Nice looking shooter there!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

treefork said:


> Congrats Phil. 7/16 " is good. Nice looking shooter there!


Cheers buddy i think it mabe the poor quality cards i was useing lol ATB Phil.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Good shooting ! (I'm happy just to hit the face of the card )


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Good shooting ! (I'm happy just to hit the face of the card )


Cheers Ruthie my next aim is to get it on film


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Ya got to use a good high quality playing card....all the cards I cut were with 3/8 steel, ya gotta hit it dead on to cut it in half.....Bill makes it look way too easy, lol


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Strong work friend. I'm so far from that type of a shot right now, but it's great to see! Way to go! :headbang:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations! Bill has said in the past that high velocity is the real key. That suggests smaller diameter ammo. But smaller diameter ammo means your aim has to be dead on. In my case, if I could shoot a bowling ball at about 250 fps, I might stand a chance of cutting the card!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I like using 3/8" shooting at least 230fps. Squaring up to the card edge is key for me...I like to only be able to see the edge. If I can see any of the face of the card, the likelihood of cutting it is greatly diminished.

Shooting at blades of grass or flower stems is good practice.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice shooter! Well done on the shot!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers fellas ATB Phil.


----------

